# Corsair H150i mit Shrouds



## Grizzlybert (6. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Corsair H150i gekauft und wollte zwischen Radiator und Lüfter Shrouds einsetzen.
Nun ist meine Frage. ich brauch anscheinend UNC 6-32 Schrauben welche sehr selten sind. und diese bräuchte ich dann für 5 cm.
Weiß jemand woher ich die bekommen bzw ob es andere möglichkeiten gibt?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ryle (6. Oktober 2018)

Musst nach Zollschrauben suchen. Also in deinem Fall dann 6 - 32 UNC x 2". Sind dann knapp 51mm lang. Dürftest dann in ein paar Shops finden.


----------

